# judo and jujitsu, belts



## Hutton (Feb 19, 2011)

hello, currently im doing MMA and i honestly love the sport, and my class is exellent.

but as of september i will be a member of the british army. but as im 16 i will be a junior soldier and will have to go to harrogate army foundation collage.

i have seen the sports i can pick from in harrogate, and judo, and jujitsu were both on the list but i can only choose one of these sports.

i think they will be good sports for me too specialize in whilst im at harrogate, i think we will be doing the belt structures whilst at harrogate, so can someone tell me:

Judo`s belt structures and the lenth of time it takes on average to get the belt

and

jujitsu`s belt structures and the lenth of time it takes on average to get the belt

thanks verry much for reading and i hope you can help me out and answere my question


----------



## ewrayzor (Jun 19, 2010)

I have no idea as to any of the jujitsu structures. I think they vary depending on teacher and style/form as there is not 'jujitsu standard' like there is in Judo. As a bit of a judoka, I would biasedly recommend Judo as it will give you a better base for MMA when and if you come out. As for the grading system, it has changed since I received my Dan grade so I couldn't say but it took me about three years of 4-5 hours per week and a bit of luck when fighting my way up the belts. You now don't have to fight for your belts as you can grade in the club. I know that gunnerkes on here is a judoka for the RAF so it may be worth looking him up. Good luck


----------



## borostu82 (Aug 8, 2011)

i have just graded in judo (red belt, so im kinda new) but i think you can grade every 3months depending whether you ready to do so.


----------



## Jusgem (Aug 11, 2011)

Hutton

If you go in wanting to be a black belt by a set date and Thats the biggest concern you may as well go to a shop and buy one. Judo and jujitsu are very similar but it depends on the instructor. I do jujitsu and highly recommend it.

Most schools should grade every 6 months or so and the best instructors grade you when you are ready it should take years not months to be ready for your black belt. To put it into context the Japanese practice one move relentlessly until it is perfected. In the uk you will learn lots of moves in each belt so you may think you are a bad ass at purple then someone could kick your ass with what you consider to be a basic white belt move.

Ask yourself what you will get from each martial art. Jujistsu is close contact, throws, grappling and about using an opponents own strength against them. So you don't break a sweat while they break a leg. they are really closely linked in styles though.

Good luck, hope you enjoy whichever one you choose.


----------

